# Buy LEGIT COD4:Modern warefare cd key?



## Shane (Jan 30, 2009)

Wheres the best place to buy a legit unused cod4 cd key?

are cd keys tied to the disk or can i use any cod4 cd key? it must be legit though.

thanks


----------



## Archangel (Jan 30, 2009)

they're not tied to a CD as far as I know.   no idea where you could buy one tough.


----------



## skidude (Jan 30, 2009)

I dunno if you're interested but my COD 4 disk is scratched and I don't plan on playing it on PC anymore (got it for xbox360) but I still have my CD key. Not sure how much it's worth but if you're interested I could sell it for really cheap.


----------



## Shane (Jan 30, 2009)

hi,

atm i dont have anyway of buying it anyway, i have not set up a paypal account or anything at the moment but i do plan too,so if i do il pm you.

how much was you thinking?


----------



## skidude (Jan 30, 2009)

I dunno, $10 USD? Just hit me up with a PM when you set up your paypal.


----------



## Shane (Jan 30, 2009)

okay il take it,ive got to wait a few days though to get my Paypal account verified.

it said it could take up to 3-5 days 

how long does it usualy take?


----------



## epidemik (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah, hit up skidude. Its your best bet. 

Theyre not tied to cd/account or anything. I got mine similarly and just used a friends cd to install. It worked fine.

EDIT: Sorry, posted that really late. Musta been open in a tab and i didnt realize you posted.


----------



## Shane (Feb 6, 2009)

Payment sent to skidude


----------



## skidude (Feb 6, 2009)

And CD key sent to Nevakonaza


----------

